# Puppy Training books



## Stanley2413 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi guys! So in about two months I am going to be getting my new puppy. I am really excited, but it's been a few years since I have trained a puppy. I want to refresh my memory before the new puppy comes, so I am wondering if you guys have any book or online recommendations for puppy training and crate training. 
Aside from training at home, I am planning on enrolling in a puppy obedience class. When should I begin to take my new puppy? I am going to wait until she has had her last set of shots. I have also done some research on puppy classes and have seen anywhere from 8 weeks- 6months! I ask because I have worked with young horses, and some we waited to train because they weren't mature enough mentally to take on the load of training, can this happen in dogs? I want these classes to be productive but also enjoyable for my new puppy. Any help would be welcomed! Thanks! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gr8pdls (Jul 13, 2010)

Don't wait until until the puppy has the last shots. You'll miss a lot of prime socialization time. Here's a link to the American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior position statement about early puppy socialization. http://avsabonline.org/uploads/position_statements/puppy_socialization1-25-13.pdf


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

This post has a reading list, and other recommendations: http://www.poodleforum.com/23-gener...d-based-training-reading-list.html#post192149

Dog Star Daily has excellent articles on preparing for a puppy and raising it into a happy adult - you may need to register but the ebooks can then be downloaded for free.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

We carried Ember places to see and hear things and meet people before she'd had all her shots. Pet shops are good to take them to as you're bound to meet people there who want to say hello to a puppy, I just kept her in my arms to keep her safe till she was allowed to go on the floor. I don't know what country you're in but I'm in UK and our vet ran puppy socialisation classes that we went to before actual obedience classes, pups were allowed to attend after their first shot. We knew they had all had this as they were registered with the vets. Maybe something to check in to


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I liked The Puppy Primer by Patricia McConnell.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I second fjm on Dog Star Daily. You can download for free two great little books by Ian Dunbar. You should get both of them, they are What To Do Before You Get Your Puppy and What To Do After You Get Your Puppy. You are going to do a great job, since you are planning well in advance. But we are always here to help when you get stuck. Be sure to post lots of pictures when you get your pup home.


----------



## Chells_Aura (Dec 7, 2012)

The book I liked most was Sirius Puppy training: How to teach a new dog old tricks by Ian Dunbar


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

I have also been doing a lot of reading (Patricia McConnell, Ian Dunbar, Jean Donaldson, Turid Ruugas, Karen Pryor, Pat Miller.....) You might want to take a look at kikopup on youtube. She has a collection of videos just for puppies. Many of us on this forum watch her videos.


----------

